# Denis Kang, Bill Mahood, and Thiago Goncalves seminar coming to Zuma in VIctoria Nov 22



## Clark Kent (Nov 18, 2008)

11-17-2008 10:26 PM:Newly minted UFC fighter, and K-1 veteran Denis Kang, former UFCfighter Bill Mahood, and Jiu Jitsu ace Thiago Goncalves will join Adam Zugec andSarah Kaufman of Zuma Ultimate Martial Arts for a seminar on November 22, 2008 at the Zuma training center.

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------

